# Whats your "holly grail," and why?



## Relentless999 (Oct 19, 2009)

title says all!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 19, 2009)

OOOOOOH GEE KUSH
my fav strain i been stoned off others but you cant take away the good memories and that damn pine tree taste that stays stuck in your mouth
:bong: :bong:


----------



## Locked (Oct 19, 2009)

Are we limited to what we hve smoked or what strain we wld most like to grow and smoke?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 19, 2009)

Sensi Jack Herer.
Its the benchmark of what every bud tries to be.


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 20, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Sensi Jack Herer.
> Its the benchmark of what every bud tries to be.


Seriously, is it that good? mainly sativa dom huh?  i cant believe the price tag on that one!! $214 for 10 seeds huh!?? better be good


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Are we limited to what we hve smoked or what strain we wld most like to grow and smoke?


whatever u want bro..
I was really referring to what the best u have tried so far and the one u just absolutely had to keep! but tell me whats on ur mind!


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 20, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> OOOOOOH GEE KUSH
> my fav strain i been stoned off others but you cant take away the good memories and that damn pine tree taste that stays stuck in your mouth
> :bong: :bong:


nice!  the same one from Reserva Privada? 
When u say pine, like snowcap and pineapple kush?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

For years it has been northern lights and now I have it so I will let you know once I flower and see the results..


----------



## Mutt (Oct 20, 2009)

Anything Cindy for me...I love every cross i had and the original. All good :48: whether a female to make the cross or male...





> everything cindy touches turns to gold


----------



## HazeMe (Oct 20, 2009)

Can't pick just one, but my 2 favorite would have to be the original Williams Wonder from SSSC and C99. I smoked one other strain that was unknown, gave me the best buzz ever, but I didn't get any seeds and it was a one time high. Wish I knew what it was. 

HazeMe


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd like to grow some purple urkle based on subcool's pics.  But I know it's clone only now.  I only live about 3000 miles from Cali.  Honey, pack up the dogs and let's go!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 20, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> nice! the same one from Reserva Privada?
> When u say pine, like snowcap and pineapple kush?


 

lol no who knows what the hell that stuff really is have to try it soon...

im talking about this og i got that came from northern cali years back it was the best og ever im thinking its the tahoe cut or wat they call old skoo at clinics real deal og kush...idk pine is pine cant explain the stuff that taste so strong you feel short of breath and dont want another hit i was able to find some in a local heights clinic cost me 230 a half oz that was a cpl months back im lookin but for now i got one out the bedroom window im about to check out she turned purple and smells super dank

time to make KILLER budder
:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 20, 2009)

EastLA   Ive got RP's #18 goin now...   just hit the flower room about 4 days ago...  so ill keep you posted on the results...


----------



## umbra (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmmmm. For me the holy grail has changed. But the qualities that I look for are; easy to grow, easy to clone, big yield, short flowering time, moderate stretch, with loads sticky buds. The hard part to list is the quality of the high. Regarded by many as the Holy Grail...C99. In so many ways, cindy is the grail. But...(and there always a but...) she's all sativa. Not that this is bad, but seems a bit one dimensional. At the other end of the extreme is Bubba. Although not the easiest to grow, Bubba has the all indy end. I have grown some dank, but again I keep looking. My next round, in a couple more weeks will be:
 Mosca Negra's fly pack (C99 bx1 and sonic fly)
Sonic Fly is "Cup Grade Herb". TOP SECRET GENETICS! This Cross is Cup Level Herb and will entered next year as Proof!!
 The C99 BX-1 is the result of recombining two distinctly different Cinderella 99 inbred lines and then backcrossing one generation, which should give rise to a more consistent phenotype.
OG Raskal's StrawberryBubba  strawberry cough x bubba kush

we shall see


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 20, 2009)

has anybody ever smoked some "skywalker" that wasnt top notch bomb ?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 20, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> has anybody ever smoked some "skywalker" that wasnt top notch bomb ?


 
umbra- let that bubba amber up she'll knock you off your feet


----------



## jb247 (Oct 20, 2009)

In my case, I still search for the 'one and only', my holy grail. Right now Swampy's Free Leonard seems to fill alot of the bill, but the search goes on. I like Black Domina for my night time meds, and recently was introduced to Apollo 13, very sativa gal with no ceiling. In recent months, in working with all of the new folks I've met thru Michigan's new M/M law change, I have had the opportunity to sample about 50 strains that I had only heard of before this. Some are outstanding...i.e. Purple Urkle, Mendicino #1, F'ckin' Incredible, Annanuki and L.A. Confidential, other's are adequate, but not the 'bee's knees'. So, the search (and the beat) goes on, and on, and on. Got to smoke some stuff that was supposedly grown out by John Sinclair, on his veranda, in Holland. It was tasty! Ooooh, the humanity of it all.

Peace...Doug 'j.b.' Orton - Host - BACC

www.brightoncc.com


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am just starting a Hidu Skunk x Bubba Kush :hubba: , Big Yeilder....  6 week finisher....  potent smoke,  Gotta like that


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 20, 2009)

ant.  goodluck on that grow

chris. sounds good 6 weeks what?


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 20, 2009)

very nice guys! thanks for the participation.

For me, im still looking..
So far I have run cave(snowcap cross), blue hash, cali hash, double gum, and dp blueberry..
Ive got clones to keep of mothers of all but the cave.. As I find better strains Ill just flower those moms I dont want anymore..

Im running purple wreck and la confidential, im sure I will be keeping a mom of those two..

Within the next month to month and a half Ill germ some c99 and bubblerberry kush..


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 20, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I am just starting a Hidu Skunk x Bubba Kush :hubba: , Big Yeilder.... 6 week finisher.... potent smoke, Gotta like that


nice! where did u get those beans?


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2009)

I can say with the utmost confidence that there is,and never will be "a Holy Grail" of herb. There is no one strain that will be "far and above" anyother strain,imo.

Someone mentioned Kush, for instance. Now, the Kush I grow could be swag compared to someone elses grow of the EXACT same strain.

That goes for any and all strains, imo.

For example. I have been working with Hindu Skunk for about a year now. The finished herb from day one to my last harvest last week would show quite a big difference in quality. The herb finshed last week is just plain FIRE.
The months before, it was "OK".

I could give Perfect clones of the same strain to 10 friends, and it will turn out a bit different.

So, all said and done, the best herb is allways the herb grown to full potential and full term. Strain is the least factor in Good herb.


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 20, 2009)

I didnt ask whats the holly grail, i said whats ur holly grail.. mainly i was just asking whats a badass strain that u just have to keep around, that u cant let go..


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 20, 2009)

Best I've had in recent memory wuold have to be something called "Gush #9". Maybe I had an empty stomach and little sleep or something...but I took 2 hits of this stuff and didn't get up for an hour. A pure indica that tested out at around 21% at Harborside (not that % is everything). I would guess NorCal may have heard of it, and know more about it. Supposedly it's some variation of purple kush????
  All time...early 80's got a bag of "indica skunk" that smelled exactly like a skunk. Stopped at the park on our way to the movies to try some...don't know what time we finally crawled home from the park, never going to the movies!


----------



## 420benny (Oct 20, 2009)

I think I am far behind the curve here with exotic strains, but my white widow I just harvested is the best I can recall smoking. Unreal smell and taste, killer buzz and it isn't even cured yet.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2009)

White Widow
Ak 47
Blueberry


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Sensi Jack Herer.
> Its the benchmark of what every bud tries to be.


 
I personaly dont care much for JH to me their Super Skunk is a better herb and much cheaper than JH.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 21, 2009)

You sure you had the Sensi version Pepper. Cause the offbrands dont come close. I dont even think White Widow is in the same league.
But your right about Super Skunk. Thats an amazing bud.

Im wondering about those Jack Flash's Sensi has now. Crossing the JH. Basically how C99 was made. Gotta be good.


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been growing primarily Skywalker for 5 years now. Suppose that would be my Holy Grail. But my Bubble Chem puts everything else I do to shame.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> You sure you had the Sensi version Pepper. Cause the offbrands dont come close. I dont even think White Widow is in the same league.
> But your right about Super Skunk. Thats an amazing bud.
> 
> Im wondering about those Jack Flash's Sensi has now. Crossing the JH. Basically how C99 was made. Gotta be good.


 

No I can not be 100% on the sensi JH because it did not come out of my garden I was told that is was, and I have no reason to believe the person was lying.

I like super skunk


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 21, 2009)

Whos WW did you try Pepper? So many say its killer stuff. Think I tried Nirvana and maybe it was Dinafem or Dutch Passion, something like that.
Someone said I should try Greenhouse/MrNice that there should be a difference cause thats the real deal.


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 21, 2009)

i just cant get enough of chemdog double diesel


----------



## Locked (Oct 21, 2009)

kaneboy said:
			
		

> i just cant get enough of chemdog double diesel



I am growing some Chemdog DD x Sensi....I hve never had Chemdog dd but I know all about it's rep....


----------



## scatking (Oct 21, 2009)

White strains definitely do the trick for me.  WW if I have the time and white russian for shorter excursions.  A couple hits on the WW = baked for hours.  Little tense at first but mellows nicely.

What I really like about the whites is how clean the high is - the afterburn is minimal - next day I come back clear and ready to go.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Whos WW did you try Pepper? So many say its killer stuff. Think I tried Nirvana and maybe it was Dinafem or Dutch Passion, something like that.
> Someone said I should try Greenhouse/MrNice that there should be a difference cause thats the real deal.


 

The one and only Mr.Nice (Black Widow)   very smooth herb, I have tried others but nothing beats the original.


----------



## scoobydoo4204ever (Nov 2, 2009)

grand daddy grape i would like to try :48:


----------



## meds4me (Nov 2, 2009)

Blue Thunder ~ Blueberry x MTF  = HOLY  ~


----------



## JustinK (Nov 8, 2009)

I have always, always wanted to try Super Silver Haze.  I hear it's like the best strain out there, but I guess I would have to go over to Amsterdam to get it.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 8, 2009)

two strains i had and loved years ago that i wish i had now are; Burmese and White Rhino (never personally grew the rhino though)

two that i've never tried and would love to are; White Widow (i know, how can you be a longtime stoner without even trying the classic ) and C99


----------



## CaliWizard (Nov 8, 2009)

JustinK said:
			
		

> I have always, always wanted to try Super Silver Haze.  I hear it's like the best strain out there, but I guess I would have to go over to Amsterdam to get it.



im one week into flower with some SSH.. it is supposedly the most decorated strain in history, winning the CC 97, 98, and 99, as well as other cup prizes. they are suuuper bushy and beautiful. i will post pics when i get a camera.. never smoked it but i am really excited. 

Ingrid is my current favorite bud.. which is not available to grow i hear because only one guy grows it and will not let out the genetics. INGRID>>>>>


----------



## tester (Nov 16, 2009)

My holy grail is UK Cheese


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2009)

i would have to say either sensi-star or lemon diesl


----------



## OGCOUGH (Nov 18, 2009)

I been eyeballin some Grape Ape


----------



## Relentless999 (Nov 19, 2009)

im tokin on grape ape now and its good stuff. im about to germ some seeds of it


----------



## Raidernation (Nov 29, 2009)

i smoked g13 10 years ago maybe. when i first heard of it with the story behind it i got paranoid as **** while watching friday i swear i saw horns growing out of debo's head and almost got down with my homie too for nothing.never smoked it again.I had 2 hits of acid and had some tequila too tho that day


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 29, 2009)

Raidernation said:
			
		

> i smoked g13 10 years ago maybe. when i first heard of it with the story behind it i got paranoid as **** while watching friday i swear i saw horns growing out of debo's head and almost got down with my homie too for nothing.never smoked it again.I had 2 hits of acid and had some tequila too tho that day


 
This post makes me laugh.  The acid is just incidental to the story, nothing important.


----------



## Raidernation (Nov 29, 2009)

i just have a bad relation to that weed now hahaa that didnt even sound right


----------



## PuffinNugs (Dec 2, 2009)

alot of the grape ape around my area, must be getting popular and is one of my faves.

ive always been a big fan of the Northern Lights #5 and that probably my "holy grail" along with G13x hash plant


----------



## leafminer (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd like to know what it was that I bought near Garberville back in 1980, it was some purple weed I got from a log trucker. 
Trouble was if I smoked any before going out, I never went out. Or after, I forgot where I was and had trouble finding my way back.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 5, 2009)

Raidernation said:
			
		

> i smoked g13 10 years ago maybe. when i first heard of it with the story behind it i got paranoid as **** while watching friday i swear i saw horns growing out of debo's head and almost got down with my homie too for nothing.never smoked it again.I had 2 hits of acid and had some tequila too tho that day



Way too funny!


----------

